

WWDC tips from Marco - sjs
http://www.marco.org/661870733

======
sjs
I'm going for the first time this year. One thing I'll add that my friend
advised me on was using SubEthaEdit. You get to collaborate on notes and can
sometimes snag notes on sessions you couldn't attend. Sounds pretty cool,
definitely going to try it out.

Now if only I had ordered my MacBook Pro a week earlier I would have had it by
now ... 2006 MacBook it is. :/

edit: Oh yeah, Marco also made a WWDC favourites to iCal bookmarklet. What a
guy! <http://www.marco.org/658617964>

